# Lightroom 4.1 RC2: no update from Adobe on final version or fixes to problems



## AnselA (May 29, 2012)

Since the release of Adobe Lightroom 4.0 there have been two updates from Adobe to try and address the flood of concerns from customers. Some have been resolved but the general sluggishness and poor interoperability with plugins continues to plague this software. On the blogs that Adobe has set up for feedback the back and forth with staff has basically stopped (since May 13th). This is either a sign of frustration on Adobe's part or maybe the basic problems will not be solved any time soon with further RCs.

http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/03/lightroom-4-hot-issues.html#comment-52116


----------



## Tracy Pinto (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom 4.2 RC no update from Adobe on final version or fixes to problems*

Mine runs much slower than 3.6 - looking forward to Adobe fix.


----------



## CanonCollector (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom 4.2 RC no update from Adobe on final version or fixes to problems*

I stopped using LR after numerous problems with the recent new product and updates. I am back to relying on Bridge and using PS for all darkroom work. I wasted a lot of time with 4.0 that I can't get back.


----------



## BobSanderson (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom 4.2 RC no update from Adobe on final version or fixes to problems*

LR was a great product and I think Adobe needs to step to get back the respect they had. I am using 4.0 but I am not happy with some of the ways it works. I will wait for 4.2 to become final before I dedicate more time to LR.


----------



## westr70 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom 4.2 RC no update from Adobe on final version or fixes to problems*

This may be "ignorance is bliss" but I enjoy and use LR 4 for my personal and professional work. I have not used the previous versions of LR so I can't compare with the current version but I am mystified by all the ruckus.


----------



## DianeK (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom 4.2 RC no update from Adobe on final version or fixes to problems*

Well, based on all I have been reading, I decided to sit this one out and continue to work with LR3 and CS5. There also has been nothing further from Adobe about fixing the security issues with CS5 despite promising to do so. This company is rapidly losing my respect...but I digress.
Diane


----------



## fiend (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom 4.2 RC no update from Adobe on final version or fixes to problems*

LR4 is EXTREMELY slow! Can't believe I found a program that slow on a top modern computer such as a Intel Core i7 2600 with 16 gb RAM high-end graphic card and a SSD-drive.
The 3.6 LR was way faster.


----------



## Janco (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom 4.2 RC no update from Adobe on final version or fixes to problems*

As far as I see it there are issues for some but not for all - talking about performance now. There are also users with old-(er) gear that have no such issues. For me it doesn't work too bad, but yes there are some annoying things, especially if performance-bug bit you. Release was a bit of a rush.....


----------



## Goshdern (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom 4.2 RC no update from Adobe on final version or fixes to problems*

Just to mention what I've seen; I'm using rc2 on a hexacore i7 w/ a crucial m4, gtx 570 and 24 gigs of ram (windows exp score is 7.7 out of 7.9) and it is NOT slower then 3.6 was. I did notice it used alot of my ssd before I moved all the library and cache type files to my barracuda drive. And I have been at 99% used on ram, that's nuts. There is a hardcore memory leak for sure. I kill LR every few pics (I edit 5dii large raw files only) to reset my ram usage.


----------



## squarebox (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom 4.2 RC no update from Adobe on final version or fixes to problems*

Why is this named 4.2 RC? Isn't it 4.1 RC2 that is currently in beta from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/lightroom4-1/


----------



## Arkarch (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom 4.2 RC no update from Adobe on final version or fixes to problems*

Serious memory pig. 

Interesting to hear about the memory usage on a well-built out system. I got an older Alienware m9750 and LR 4 RC 2 runs like crap. Lots of hard drive thrashing. I guess upgrading isnt going to help much.

As a long time software developer, I got a few theories about whats happening and none of them good. 

Recommend Adobe give us 5Dm3 and D800 support on LR 3 to cover us; then release a LR 5 when its good and ready.


----------



## pwp (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom 4.2 RC no update from Adobe on final version or fixes to problems*

Yep no question LR4 is slower than LR3.6. It's agreed. But we love the functionality and the files it spits out. 

Loading straight CR2 files into my LR4 could only be described as "life in the slow lane". But switch to a DNG workflow and you'll see a difference. Rather than use LR "Import as DNG" use the standalone DNG v7.1RC. This will see your 5D3 files. Be sure to go to preferences and check the fast load option. This adds less than 100Kb to the filesize. This doesn't take you straight out into the fast lane, but it's comfortably quicker. Get it here http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/category/dng

Something I learned to avoid in LR3 was the brush tool. If I use it in any way, there is an instant slowdown, fixed only by restarting LR. If I use it heavily in LR4 the program all but freezes. I know this sounds odd from a systems viewpoint, but LR4 didn't re-stabilize until I'd done 4-5 full shutdown/restarts. No more useful brush for me!

There is a 780 post thread in the Lightroom page of the Adobe forums on this subject. I think they know about it.

PW


----------



## Janco (May 30, 2012)

LR 4.1 final is available. It was quite a wait for some.... 8)


----------



## Raddy (May 30, 2012)

Janco said:


> LR 4.1 final is available. It was quite a wait for some.... 8)



http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/05/lr41nowavailable.html

as well as ACR7.1

http://blogs.adobe.com/lightroomjournal/2012/05/acr-7-1-and-dng-converter-7-1-now-available.html


----------



## Fatalv (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Lightroom 4.2 RC no update from Adobe on final version or fixes to problems*



Arkarch said:


> Recommend Adobe give us 5Dm3 and D800 support on LR 3 to cover us; then release a LR 5 when its good and ready.



This. Also, am I the only one that doesn't like the changes they made to the tools? If 5dmk3 support was added to LR3 I'd go back in a heartbeat. Still edit my 7D files in LR3 just to no deal with the sluggishness.


----------



## Stephen Melvin (May 30, 2012)

Guess I'm going to have to keep using the DuNG converter with LR3 until they finally get this stuff sorted out.

This lends credence to my theory that Adobe rushed this out the door to force D800 and Mk III owners to pay for new software.


----------



## Janco (May 30, 2012)

Fatalv said:


> Arkarch said:
> 
> 
> > Recommend Adobe give us 5Dm3 and D800 support on LR 3 to cover us; then release a LR 5 when its good and ready.
> ...



With older process version (2010) you get the old 'tools' back. Simply change your settings in lightroom 4.1! But in my eyes Proc.version 2012 is an improvement....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 30, 2012)

Works fine for me. I studied how to use the new tools so I understand what they do, and that makes it simple. 

All of us are resistant to change (me included), thats human nature. We'd still be using stone axes ... no, not even them if it weren't for visionaries.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 30, 2012)

4.1 was released today.


----------



## Tracy Pinto (May 30, 2012)

They have a ways to go...sad really for such a fine company.


----------

